
Ask HN: Which tool can be used to visualize GPU memory usage in a spark cluster? - worldexplorer
While it can be done by using deep learning framework profiler or nvidia-smi output(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;forums.fast.ai&#x2F;t&#x2F;visualizing-gpu-memory-usage&#x2F;1103&#x2F;5) for all GPU instances but looking for any existing tool to visualise GPU memory just like ambari provide a nice dashboard for CPU memory (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.hortonworks.com&#x2F;HDPDocuments&#x2F;Ambari-2.6.1.5&#x2F;bk_ambari-operations&#x2F;content&#x2F;viewing_the_cluster_dashboard.html).
======
billconan
you can perhaps implement it with
[https://developer.nvidia.com/perfworks](https://developer.nvidia.com/perfworks)

